
An American thanks Australia for its gun laws - andrewstuart
http://www.theage.com.au/comment/thank-you-australia-20160615-gpjn0r.html
======
gozur88
Not everyone is going to be happy everywhere. I'm glad this guy has found a
place where he fits in.

